
Complaints EU US Transfers Filed - emperor_
https://noyb.eu/en/101-complaints-eu-us-transfers-filed
======
emperor_
A quick analysis of the HTML source code of major EU webpages shows that many
companies still use Google Analytics or Facebook Connect one month after a
major judgment by the Court of Justice of the European Union (CJEU) - despite
both companies clearly falling under US surveillance laws, such as FISA 702.
Neither Facebook nor Google seem to have a legal basis for the data transfers.
Google still claims to rely on the “Privacy Shield” a month after it was
invalidated, while Facebook continues to use the "SCCs", despite the Court
finding that US surveillance laws violate the essence of EU fundamental
rights.

